# 2011 news and rumors



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks like a  Titanium Century is in the works. . . 

Anyone else have insight into upcoming offerings?

Here's a couple of bikes I would like to see- a Century carbon with a compact 20 speed Apex or Rival drivetrain; Kestrel Evoke 2.0 with Rival. . .


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

The big news (for me) is the new tri bike. It sounds as though it's coming on two platforms, Di2 and Sram Red. 










I want it but I should probably cool down on my spending. I bought two bikes in the past two months. (But I sold three bikes!)


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Titanium Inferno 
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_ti_inferno_sram_red.htm


----------

